# GT Marathon Carbon



## karl54de (7. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

seit einiger Zeit bin ich Besitzer eines GT Marathon Carbon XTR.


Meine Frage ist:

Im Internet findet amn nicht all zu viel über dies Rad.

Wer hat das gleiche Rad und wie ist die Zufriedenheit??

Ich habe schon einmal einn Frage hier ins Formum gestellt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=505351

Wurde auch prima beantwortet!

Schon einmal Danke!

Gruß

Karl


----------



## karl54de (18. Februar 2011)

Bin ich denn hier der Einzige, der einen GT-Marathon fährt??

Oder geht es in diesem Forum nur um GT - Oldtimer!

Schöne Grüße
Karl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (18. Februar 2011)

Schön wärs


----------



## versus (20. Februar 2011)

hallo karl

willkommen im gt forum und glückwunsch zu deinem bike
!
im allgemeinen finden thredas mit bildern deutlich mehr resonanz als welche mit nur einer frage.

deine frage ist auch etwas undifferenziert. was genau willst du wissen?

mach ein paar schöne fotos davon, poste sie im zeigt her thread und du wirst schnell merken, dass hier eine menge aktueller bikes unterwegs sind.


----------



## redsandow (20. Februar 2011)

gratulation zu dem bike.hatte es mal zum testen als pro version mit xt dual control.leicht,steif,sportliche sitzposition und super tracktion.sugerierte mehr federweg als es denn hat.super uphill tauglich.mit dem dogbone hatte ich keine probleme.die dc-hebel fand ich aber dafür echt mies.ansonsten war ich wirklich zufrieden damit.


----------



## karl54de (20. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank, aber was sind dc-hebel?? (Sorry für die möglicherweise dumme Frage!)

Hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=505351

hatte ich ein Problem mit einer verlorenen Schraube beschrieben. MEin Bike macht mir aber noch etwas Sorgen.

Ich vernehme ziemliche Schläge aus der Tretlagergegend. Aber nur, wenn ich ohne Last, also ohne Druck auf die Pedale fahre. Das Geräuch ist sofort beendet wenn ich wieder trete.

Besonders schlimm ist es, wenn ich durchs Gelände fahre.

Wenn ich die Hand, natürlich während der Fahrt, ans Tretlagergehäuse anlege, verspüre ich die Schläge sehr deutlich.

Nur glaube ich nicht, das ein Problem im Tretlager vorliegt. Ich glaube eher an ein Problem im Hinterrad und sich die Schläge von der Kasette über den Hinterbau bis ins Tretlager übertragen.

Ich habe mit meinen zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln den Zahnkranz abgemacht und gesäubert, kann ja nie schaden und den Kranz wieder montiert. Dabei stellte ich fest, das die, ich nenne es jetzt einmal Kasettenaufnahme, etwas Spiel hat. Des Weiteren hat auch der Kranz auf dem Kasettenkörper etwas Spiel.

Bei meinen anderen Rädern mit Shimano Kasette ist immer ein Distanzring an der Speichenseite montiert. Hier an meinem MTB ist kein Distanzring montiert. Ich habe einemal einen alten Distanzring mit eingebaut, aber das passt nicht so richtig. Ohne Distanzring hat die Kasette ein wenig Spiel und die einzelnen Zahnkränze lassen sin ein wenig hin und her bewegen (zwei oder drei zehntel mm)

Mein Hinterrad ist von Mavic "Crosxxx" mit einer 9fach XTR Kasette.

Meine Fragen:

1. Wieviel Spiel darf der Kasettenkörper auf der Achse haben?
2. Wie geht der Kasettenkörper runter von der Achse, damit ich ihn neu fetten kann, möglichweise ist ja Wasser reingelaufen und/oder die Lager sind trocken?
2. Kann man das Spiel irgendwie einstellen?
3. Muss das Ritzelpaket fest auf dem Kasettenkörper sitzen?

Dann noch eine Frage zum i-Drive:

Der Rahmen hat zewei Gelenke im I-Drive. in beiden Gelenken sind Lager. 

1. SInd das Gleit-, Kugel- oder Rollenlager? 
2. Kann man die beiden Deckelchen öffen und kontrollieren ob dort ein Problem vorliegt. (An der linken Seite ist jeweils eine Inbusschraube!)
Ich hoffe ich nerve nicht mit meinen Anfängrfragen. 

Gruß Karl

PS: Bilder von menem "Problemfall", werde ich Euch auch noch zeigen!


----------



## karl54de (22. Februar 2011)

Hier ein Bild von meinem Problemfall! 







Mich wunderts nur, dass offensichlich niemand mein Rad kennt und/oder ein Problem mit dem Bike hat!

Schöne "knackige" Grüße aus dem Antrieb meines GT-Marathon! :-(

Gruß Karl


----------



## cyclery.de (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo Karl,

knie Dich mal auf die linke Seite des Bikes, mache die linke Kurbel nach unten und rüttel an ihr (quer zur Drehrichtung). Verspürst Du dann ein Spiel, welches man ggf. an der Verschraubung des Tretlagergehäuses auch sieht? Beim deutlichen Knacken aus dem Tretlagerbereich kann ich mir vorstellen, dass sich das Teil entsprechend gelöst hat.

Ansonsten ist ein wenig Spiel im Freilauf der Nabe durchaus normal. Die Kassette allerdings sollte gänzlich fest und ohne lose Ritzel sitzen.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (23. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich weiß das nicht für alle Mavic LRS genau, allerdings benötigst Du bei manchen einen speziellen Unterlegring von Mavic. Der sollte eigentlich beim LRS dabei sein. 

Bei meinem LRS von Mavic am Carbon Zaskar wurde der allerdings auch vergessen und die Standardunterlegringe haben auch nicht gepasst. Prüf das einfach mal.

Lager sind gedichtete Kugellager. "Deckelchen" sind mit einem Abzieher oder Inbus zu öffnen.

Sei mir nicht böse, aber wenn Du solche Fragen stellst würde ich Dir empfehlen zu einem Fachhändler Deines Vertrauens zu gehen und das Rad mal komplett checken zu lassen. Wenn es ein guter Händler ist erklärt er Dir auch ein paar Details...

VG
Peter


----------



## karl54de (25. Februar 2011)

Danke für Eure Hinweise und Hilfe.

Nun habe ich mir das GAnze noch einmal genau angesehen und habe festgestellt, das da ein Zwischenring fehlt. Wie so etwas bei einem so wertigen Bike passieren kann ist mir ehrlich gesagt ein Rätsel. 





Hier eine Explosionszeichnung von meiner Kassette und was da bei meinem Hinterrad fehlt, ist der äußere Zwischenring.

Durch den fehlenden äußeren Zwischenring saßen die Kränze relativ lose auf dem Zahnkranzkörper und wenn man ohne Belastung auf das Antriebssystem durchs Gelände fährt, klapperte der Kahnkranzkörper ziemlich. Dies klappern überträgt sich natürlich auch auf den Rahmen oder Tretlager.

Gleich statte ich meinem Händler einen Besuch ab und werde ihm meine Recherchen zeigen. Bin dann mal auf sein Gesicht gespannt!

Schöne Grüße
Karl


----------



## Kruko (25. Februar 2011)

Ich kenne es von meinen Mavic-LRS auch nur mit einem zusätzlichen Ring, den Mavic normalerweise mitliefert. 

Ich habe allerdings nur Crossride, Crossland und Crosstrail-LRS hier. Wie es beim Crossmax aussieht kann ich leider nicht sagen. 

Der Distanzring hat allerdings nichts mit der Cassette zu tun. Ist ein einfacher Aluring der noch zusätzlich hinter der Cassette gelegt wird. Wenn er fehlt, ist die Cassette locker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karl54de (25. Februar 2011)

Ich komme gerade von meinem Händler!

Er hat festgestellt, das die Verschraubung der Kasette die Falsche war! ???

Er hat es mir gezeigt, da ich es nicht glauben wollte. Es war eine Verschraubung von einem Ultegra Kranz montiert., wo immer die auch her kommt!

Zufällig hatte mein Händler noch eine Verschraubung mit der Bezeichnung CS-M9700, die er dann auch aufschraubt.

Er meinete: Nun muss es ohne knacken funktionieren! Ich bin einmal gespannt.

Dann habe ich mir die Zähne meineriner Kasette einmal angesehen und stellte fest, das diese schon ganz schön abgenudelt sind.
Hier ein Foto: 

Ist das Maß der Dinge der Verschleiß der Kette, oder die Zähne der Kasette. Ich bin ca 2.000 km mit dem Rad gefahren.

Die Kette habe ich nachgemessen und die ist demnach nocht unter der Verschleißgrenze.
Gruß Karl


----------



## Kruko (25. Februar 2011)

Mach Dir wegen der Zähne keine Gedanken. Shimano hat dies so beabsichtigt. Es soll das Schalten erleichtern.


----------



## karl54de (25. Februar 2011)

DAs ist mir schon klar. Aber was ich meine, habe ich hier einmal markiert. Da gibt es schon Materialstauchungen von ein paar zehntel Millimeter!


----------



## LTS-Spinner (26. Februar 2011)

Mach Dir keinen Kopp, wenn die Kette auf 50% der zulässigen Längung angelangt ist BEIDES (Kette & Kassette!) erneuern um die Kurbelritzel zu schonen und gut is. Wenn Dir die Kurbel egal ist dann entsprechend länger fahren. Kette und Kassette passen sich an und Verschleiss ist normal.


----------



## versus (26. Februar 2011)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> Mach Dir keinen Kopp, wenn die Kette auf 50% der zulässigen Längung angelangt ist BEIDES (Kette & Kassette!) erneuern um die Kurbelritzel zu schonen und gut is. Wenn Dir die Kurbel egal ist dann entsprechend länger fahren. Kette und Kassette passen sich an und Verschleiss ist normal.



bitte was? du willst bei halbem verschleiss der kette eine 150-kassette wegschmeissen??? über den ein, oder anderen tipp muss man sich dann doch wundern...


----------



## versus (26. Februar 2011)

Onehorn schrieb:


> Noch nie gehört. Wo gibts die zu kaufen? Haste mal ein Foto?



du bist also ein lustiger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (27. Februar 2011)

wo ist der verdammte "gefällt mir"-Button?!?!


----------



## karl54de (27. Februar 2011)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> Mach Dir keinen Kopp, wenn die Kette auf 50% der zulässigen Längung angelangt ist BEIDES (Kette & Kassette!) erneuern um die Kurbelritzel zu schonen und gut is. Wenn Dir die Kurbel egal ist dann entsprechend länger fahren. Kette und Kassette passen sich an und Verschleiss ist normal.


 

... und dann soll ich Dir Kette und Kasette sicher frei nach Hause schicken ... ???

Toller Vorschlag!

Bin aber als Rheinländer Spaß gewohnt! 

Schöne Grüße Karl


----------



## LTS-Spinner (27. Februar 2011)

Ups, ich hatte nicht gesehen dass es sich um eine reine XTR Combo handelt!? Schande auf mein Haupt 
Ich hatte nur die Kurbel gesehen und dachte an die horrenden Erstzteilpreise der Kettenblätter...


----------



## karl54de (28. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Was soll ich sagen, mein GT-Matrathon knackt immer noch! 

Ich lasse aber nicht los!

HAbe in diesem Forum ein paar Leidensgenossen gefunden und folgenden sehr interessanten Link:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=560521

Gruß Karl


----------



## nectar (28. Februar 2011)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß das Marathon Carbon austauschbare 'Standard-'Ausfallenden hat!? Kann es nicht sein, daß es (wie hier schon häufiger vorgekommen)  wegen fehlender Fettung knackt!??


----------



## karl54de (1. März 2011)

nectar schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß das Marathon Carbon austauschbare 'Standard-'Ausfallenden hat!? Kann es nicht sein, daß es (wie hier schon häufiger vorgekommen) wegen fehlender Fettung knackt!??


 

Das glaube ich eher nicht. Das Schaltauge ist austauschbar, aber auf der linken Seite kann man nichts austauschen!


----------



## karl54de (4. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

So, nun komme ich gerade ziemlich frustriert aus der Garage von einer Säuberungsaktion meines MTB (GT-Marathon)!

Gestern hatt ich keinen Bock nach der AUsfahrt, weil das Klopfen aus der Tretlagergegend wieder in voller Lautstärke da war.

Bei der Putzaktion habe ich natürlich noch einmal alle Schrauben nach gesehen.

Was sahen meine erstaunen Augen? 

Die obere Schraube des DOGBone hatt sich wieder verabschiedet. Aber nicht nur das, die Schraube ist abgebrochen!

Der Rest der Schraube steckt in einem Querbolzen, der sich nicht rührt, bzw. nicht rühren kann, da die vor ein paar Wochen montierte Ersatzschraube etwas länger war als das Original. Das bedeutet, die Reste der Schraube, oder der ganze Querbolzen muss mit Verstand ausgebohrt werden!

Nun bin ich gespannt, was mein Händler mir jetzt erzählt?!

Hier noch einmal ein Foto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ist nicht Original), damit ihr Euch eine Vorstellung machen könnt!

Kennt denn jemand in unserer Republick einen fähigen GT Händler oder eine fähige Werkstatt, wo es sich lohnt hin zufahren??

Ich wohne im Rheinland!

Frustrierte Grüße aus dem Rheinland

Karl


----------



## cleiende (4. März 2011)

Ausbohren kann jeder Automechaniker. Nur wird es schwierig das bei einem M5 / M6 Gewinde zu machen, da muss der Rahmen sauber eingespannt werden.
Wer hat die überlange Schraube montiert? Du? Dann könntest Du jede Kulanz abhaken.


----------



## karl54de (4. März 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort,

Wie will man den Rahmen sauber einspannen?? Oder der iDrive muss komplett auseinander geschraubt werden!

"Mahlzeit"!

Die Schraube hat mein Händler "mal eben" reingeschraubt! Der soll auch sehen, wie er das wieder hiinbekommt!

Gruß Karl


----------



## karl54de (5. März 2011)

So, ich habe selbst gebohrt! Das war schon eine aufregende Sache!

Ein Glück, dass ich eine kleine Drehbank habe. So konnte ich mir das erforderliche Teil selbst herstellen! Der Klemmbolzen war natürlich nach der Ausbohraktion Schrott!

Nun habe ich einen aus V4A! 

Aber es hat gut funktioniert (stolz!)!

Morgen werde ich eine ausgiebige (115km) Probefahrt machen! Vorsichtshalber stecke ich mir einen Satz Inbusschlüssel und ein paar Ersatzschrauben in den Rucksack!

Ich hoffe, dass ich dann anschließend erfreuliches berichten kann!

In der Hoffnung, dass es nun nicht mehr knackt und klappert im Tretlagerbereich!

Schönen Abend

Karl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (5. März 2011)

Die Schrauben immer brav mit Loctite mittelfest fixieren!


----------



## karl54de (5. März 2011)

So Leute, das wars!! Mein Problem scheint sich aufgelöst zu haben!

Ich liebe mein GT Marathon wieder! Es fährt wieder wie am ersten Tag! Kein klackern, nix einfach super!

Obwohl die Ausbohraktion einiges an Schweiß gekostet hat!

Aber die Wurzelbehandlung hat sich gelohnt!

Hier die "Wurzel" des Übels:


----------



## mani.r (5. März 2011)

nach solchen aktionen liebt man sein bike noch viel mehr - gel?
das schweißt zusammen...
bin froh, daß dein händler nicht meiner ist.


----------



## karl54de (6. März 2011)

mani.r schrieb:


> nach solchen aktionen liebt man sein bike noch viel mehr - gel?
> das schweißt zusammen...
> bin froh, daß dein händler nicht meiner ist.


 
Ich bin auch froh. Habe schon an meinem Verstand gezweifelt. Diverse Bike Händler hier in meinem Umkreis habe ich auch genervt und alle dachten schon ich hätte ein knacken sonst wo!!

Meinem Händler werde ich aber noch einen Besuch abstatten, mit dem ausgebohrten Teil!!!

DAs Problem war, er hatte diese Schraube schon einmal ersetzt, da ich diese verloren hatte. Die Schraube die er eingebaut hatte war 1. zu lang und 2. schlechte Qualität. Sicher eine Schraube mit der man einen Flaschenhalter anbaut. Beim Ausbohren habe das bemerkt. Der Bohrer ging durch wie durch Aluminium!

Heute bin ich wieder gefahren und alles ist OK! und ich nerve nun hier auch nicht mehr herum mit meinem GT Problemen!

Schöne ruhige Grüße Karl


----------



## nectar (7. März 2011)

> ..und ich nerve nun hier auch nicht mehr herum mit meinem GT Problemen!


Unter 'nerven' verstehe ich was ganz anderes. Du warst hier an der richtigen Adresse!
Kannst im Gegenzug ja gerne mal ein paar schöne Marathon-Tourenbilder aus dem Rheinland zeigen- Da würden sich die GT-Verrückten bestimmt freuen!

Gute Fahrt


----------



## karl54de (8. März 2011)

nectar schrieb:


> Kannst im Gegenzug ja gerne mal ein paar schöne Marathon-Tourenbilder aus dem Rheinland zeigen- Da würden sich die GT-Verrückten bestimmt freuen!
> 
> Gute Fahrt


 
Das werde ich machen! Heute war hier irres Wetter. War aber zur Abwechslung heute einmal mit dem RR unterwegs.

Gruß Karl


----------



## karl54de (20. Juli 2011)

2. Akt

Nach nunmehr ca 3.500 km musste ich feststellen, dass bei etwas stärkerer Belastung des Antriebs. das vordere Kettenblatt ca 2cm hin und her geht!

Ich habe das Tretlager überprüft - das war nach meiner Auffassung in Ordnung!
Dann habe ich mir den sog. IDRIVE angesehen - der war nach meier Auffassung nicht (mehr) in Ordnung. Die beiden Lager haben etwas Spiel! Es ist zwar nicht dramatisch viel, jedoch wirkt sich das bei starker Belastung schon wie oben beschrieben aus.

Meine Fragen:

1. Kann man den IDRIVE nachstellen??
2. Was sind da für Lager eingebaut?? Gleit- oder Kugellager??
3. Wenn Kugellager, welche Dimension?

Ich freue mich schon auf Eure Antworten!

Schöne Grüße Karl


----------



## cleiende (20. Juli 2011)

karl54de schrieb:


> 1. Kann man den IDRIVE nachstellen??
> 2. Was sind da für Lager eingebaut?? Gleit- oder Kugellager??
> 3. Wenn Kugellager, welche Dimension?



1. ja. Zumindest beim der ersten Serie des I-Drive II geht das bedingt. Schau mal nach ob die Hülse, die die Lager am Platz hält, lose ist.
2. Kugellager
3. Sind Std-Lager wie auch in Steuersätzen. Bitte aufmachen, Lager rausholen, Dimensionen ablesen und beim Kugellagerhandel nachkaufen.

bei Fragen PN, ggfs können wir dazu telefonieren.


----------



## cyclery.de (21. Juli 2011)

Also ich habe in meinem Leben noch kein einziges, kaputtes Lager aus dem I-Drive gesehen. Ich vermute also eher, dass Du Spiel hast, weil sich die Verschraubung gelöst hat. 
Daher solltest Du mit einem Shimano Innenlagerschlüssel auch die Achsverschraubung des I-Drive-Systems auf festen (aber nicht zu festen!) Sitz überprüfen. Danach nicht vergessen, die Sicherungsmuttern nachzuziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (21. Juli 2011)

Das Problem sind nicht die Lager, sondern die Kunststoff-Konen beim Marathon. Die Dinger sind einfach zu weich. Ich habe sie bei meinem Marathon (und beim 09er Sanction ebenfalls) gegen Alu-Konen getauscht, dadd hält besser.


----------



## mani.r (21. Juli 2011)

Denke auch, dass es reicht wenn man die Achsverschraubung nachzieht mit einem Shimano Vielzahn Innenlgerschlüssel.
Falls Kunststoffklemmringe drinnen sind, wäre es sicher keine schlechte Idee die gegen Alu zu tauschen.
Hab auch ein 09er Sanction - da sind die aus Alu. Ich glaube die Kunststoffringe gab es ab 2010.

Die Lager sollten noch in Ordnung sein. Hab meine nach 2 Jahren mal ausgebaut und die waren noch mehr als OK trotz hoher Laufleistung.

Hab mal die die Bezeichnung aufgeschrieben falls nötig. Im Marathon sollten ja die gleichen Lager sein oder?


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Juli 2011)

Ja sind die gleichen Lager. Mein Sanction ist seit dem Umbau natürlich ein 2010er, nicht 2009er.


----------



## karl54de (21. Juli 2011)

Super!!

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten!

Ich werde mir neue Alu Lager besorgen!

Schöne Grüße Karl


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Juli 2011)

Es gibt keine Lager aus Alu!


----------



## cleiende (23. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen miteinander,

nachdem ich gesten lange mit meinem Ältesten an seinem neuen Rad geschraubt habe hatte ich auch die Hände in der Ersatzteilkiste.

Die Lager sind Standardlager z.B. für Steuersätze, Typ wie oben beschrieben 873S    1 1/8" 36Grad x 45Grad und in unserem Fall aus Edelstahl.
An den lagern dürfte es aber nicht liegen. Der Aufbau der Lagerung ist wie beim Steuersatz "Gabelkonus" - Lager - Pressring. Und die Teile sind im Originalkit alle aus Stahl.
Gehalten wird das Ganze bei der ersten Serie des "neuen" I-Drive mit einer Hülse, welche verschraubt ist und dazu noch mit einer Schraube gesichert ist. Und genau diese Schraube löst sich auch mal gerne, besonders weil ab Werk nicht mit Schraubensicherung montiert wird. Dann rüttelt sich die Hülse lose und Du hast Spiel. Schon erlebt. 
Ich habe mein neues Rad noch nicht aufgemacht, wozu auch, aber viel anders wird es bei der überarbeiteten Version auch nicht sein.

I-Drive, 2. Generation, erste Serie






Und so ist das Lager aufgebaut






Hoffe geholfen zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (23. Juli 2011)

Falsch cleiende, ab 2010 ist der Konus aus weissem Plastik, ungeschlitzt und meiner Meinung nach nicht haltbar genug. Bis 2009 war der Konus aus Alu und geschlitzt. Bei meinem 2010er Marathon lag allerdings noch ein Satz Alu-Konen bei, die ich inzwischen auch verbaut habe.


----------



## cleiende (23. Juli 2011)

Ich schrieb ja "viel anders wird es nicht sein". Der "Lopez"-Effekt tritt also auch hier über die Jahre auf, wieder 1 Cent in der Produktion gespart.
Unter Umständen findet sich ja Passendes in der Teilekiste beim Radhändler, mindestens der "Gabelkonus" ist den Versuch wert.
Ich hatte beim IDXC in 2004 gleich einen kompletten Satz Lager mitbestellt, die liegen hier und werden ggfs beim Sensor verbaut.


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Juli 2011)

Den Konus bekommt man als FSA-Ersatzteil, Nachschub ist also problemlos verfügbar. Der Innendurchmesser ist beim FSA-Teil 2mm grösser, aber das sollte trotzdem passen.

Was ist der Lopez-Effekt?

Den Ring ganz rechts auf Deinem Foto gibts übrigens ab 2009 nicht mehr, ab dort kommt das Lager direkt in den Rahmen.


----------



## Kruko (23. Juli 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Was ist der Lopez-Effekt?



José Ignacio López de Arriortúa

Mehr dazu: hier


----------



## cleiende (23. Juli 2011)

Knapp formuliert: Seit dem Wirken des Herrn Lopez bei GM und VW verdient die Autobranche ihr Geld bei den Zulieferern.


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Juli 2011)

Ich verstehe


----------



## ohneworte (23. Juli 2011)

cleiende schrieb:


> Knapp formuliert: Seit dem Wirken des Herrn Lopez bei GM und VW verdient die Autobranche ihr Geld bei den Zulieferern.



Und kurze Zeit nach seinem Wirken hatten beide Konzerne mehr oder weniger massive Qualitätsprobleme...


----------

